# Air Intake. Integrated Engineering or eVenturi



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I’m interested in buying an air intake for my car. I would like to know based on your experience how good are the Integrated Engineering and the eVenturi air intakes, in case somebody has tried both that would be even better.

Thanks


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Zzz zzz


----------



## bobbybrown (Oct 8, 2003)

Racing Line has a set up that keeps the euro look of your engine bay ... and is perfect for OEM or Stage 1 to 3.

https://www.racingline.com/vwr12g7r600


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bobbybrown said:


> Racing Line has a set up that keeps the euro look of your engine bay ... and is perfect for OEM or Stage 1 to 3.
> 
> https://www.racingline.com/vwr12g7r600


Thank you so much!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bobbybrown said:


> Racing Line has a set up that keeps the euro look of your engine bay ... and is perfect for OEM or Stage 1 to 3.
> 
> https://www.racingline.com/vwr12g7r600


I only see intakes for the TT and TTS.


----------

